# Silent Wings 2 120mm, sind 122mm breit



## aberhalat (8. Februar 2016)

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

habe mir 2  Silent Wings 2  120mm gekauft.

Nun passen diese nicht so richtig, weil die in der Gesamtbreite 122x122mm breit sind.

Warum werden die Lüfter mit 120x120mm verkauft, wenn die Gesamtreite tatsächlich 122x122mm ist.


----------



## aberhalat (8. Februar 2016)

Verliere ich die Garantie, wenn ich am äußersten Ring jeweils 1mm abschneide, so das die Lüfter richtig passen ?


----------



## buggs001 (8. Februar 2016)

Wenn Du am Lüfter herumschneidest, kannst Du davon ausgehen, dass es das war mit der Garantie.
Wenn die wirklich nicht passen sollten, bleibt wohl nur mehr ein Paar andere Lüfter besorgen.


----------

